# Chris Hoy's Giotto



## Glenn

As alluded to in the Wiggo's Giotto thread, Sir Chris Hoy is also a fan of Rocket and a recent tweet of his setup showed a healthy selection of beans from Has Bean


----------



## coffeechap

Wonder how much he paid for that set up?


----------



## shrink

And what looks like a mazzer mini too. Nice little setup


----------



## Hatbeard

given the new kit sponsorship deal between team sky and rapha (who had a run of custom giottos also) i'm surprised each team member isn't getting a custom rocket x team sky x rapha machine as part of their team kit.


----------



## Glenn

Maybe they are


----------

